
Ask HN: Do EU grocery stores track purchase histories subject to GPDR? - koolba
Do EU grocers have the same frequent shopper cards as in the USA?<p>If so, would the data collected by them, ie full purchase history at the product level, be made available to their customers to formally request?<p>Similarly can one ask for their history to be purged?
======
celticninja
Yes and yes.

